# My daughter learned about spanking yesterday



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

I really hated having to tell her this.

I overheard my dd playing with her dolls and threatening one of them with a spanking, so I couldn't ignore that. I asked her if she knew what a spanking was. She said she thought it was when you got sent to your room. I told her that was not correct, and of course she asked what it meant, adding that she had heard another girl at school playing with her dolls that way. So I told her.

Of course, it made her feel very sad and she asked if we would ever do that to her if she did something bad, and I said, "No, never. In our family we don't hurt each others' bodies on purpose. We would never, ever hit you. Daddy and I think that spanking is a very, very wrong thing for parents to do to children."

At this point she gave me a hug and said, "Boy, I am really glad that you and Daddy think that. Children who get spankings must be very sad all the time."

Could you just cry from that, or what?


----------



## shine (Nov 20, 2001)

you have obviously been a wonderful example of compassion

good job, momma!

sandi


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

My daughter saw it, before I ever had a chance to explain it









It really frightened her









Good thing she heard about it from you before seeing it at the palyground or something.


----------

